# Amplificador Philips FA 630



## orenes (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, tengo este amplificador y tiene el problema de que el canal derecho suena un poco más flojo que el izquierdo, he comprobado las salidas de los transistores y los 2 transistores del canal derecho dan casi la mitad menos de tensión que el de lo otro canal.

Entonces estoy pensando de que pudiera ser de que los transistores se hayan jorobado, o que haya hacer un ajuste de bias, alguien que me pueda iluminar.

Para cada canal lleva un 2sc3180 y un 2sa1216, si los tuviera que cambiar se podría poner algo más potente?

P.D.: El balance está en posición neutro, es lo primero que he comprobado.

Gracias y saludos a todos?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 6, 2013)

Debes revisar que el nivel de tension de entrada de cada canal (mV) sea muy similar o igual, pues si desde el preamplificador se esta generando un nivel desigual en la senal que se esta entregando a la etapa de potencia se va a experimentar la falla que estas describiendo.


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 6, 2013)

Condensadores electrolíticos con perdida de capacidad, compruébalos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2013)

Primero apuntale a lo de *Fernando Arias* , intercambiá las entradas de los amplificadores como para identificar desde dónde viene el problema.

Saludos !


----------



## orenes (Ene 6, 2013)

A la entrada del preamplicador le llega la misma tensión de cada canal, entonces tendré que comprobar los condensadores, que tienen que ser los mas grandes que ha en la placa,no? Y para comprobarlo mido la tensión de cada uno?

Gracias por vuestra respuestarespuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2013)

¿ Y como es la señal a la SALIDA de cada preamplificador ?

Una forma sería cortocircuitar ambas entradas de las etapas de potencia , hacerlas mono.


----------



## orenes (Ene 7, 2013)

Ya he encontrado el problema, es el panel frontal, para ser más exactos son los selectores de las entradas de sonido que hacen mal contacto, por lo que voy a hacer es poner una entrada directa al amplificador, y quiero hacer un ecualizador que lleve por lo menos 5 bandas y el regulador de volumen.

Mi pregunta es, ¿un ecualizador pasivo se utiliza con el sonido sin amplificar o con el sonido ya amplificado?
Y,¿es posible poder hacer un par de opciones como es el BBE y el DSL (dynamic super loudness)?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ene 7, 2013)

orenes dijo:


> son los selectores de las entradas de sonido que hacen mal contacto.


porque mejor no los reemplazas?

pd:igualmente no creo que por eso,tengas la mitad de voltaje en los transistores,mejor seguí lo consejos anteriores primero


----------



## orenes (Ene 7, 2013)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> porque mejor no los reemplazas?
> 
> pd:igualmente no creo que por eso,tengas la mitad de voltaje en los transistores,mejor seguí lo consejos anteriores primero



Porque no creo que encuentre ese tipo de selectores y si los encuentro serán en Philips y me los querrán cobrar bien cobrados y además me gustaría ponerle un sistema BBE y DSL, si encuentro algún esquema claro.

Son culpa de los selectores porque he sacado el cable que va al preamplificador de los selectores y se lo he enchufado directo al móvil y el equipo suena muchísimo mejor y con los 2 canales al mismo volumen.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ene 7, 2013)

si podes coloca fotos,muchos interruptores pueden desarmarse y limpiarlos quizás esta sucio,o puede estar oxidado,o también se puede adaptar otro.
sobre el BBE y el DSL,no tengo idea


----------

